# New here with a question???



## GregT1978 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm intrested in getting a car alarm with remote start. I'm looking at the Omega Excalibur deluxe. I'm wondering what kind of bypass modular I need or what will work with it. I will include a link of the car alarm 

Thanks Greg :smile:

http://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-Sec...TF8&coliid=I2M0ZC2WNDPW92&colid=11EXRZOVZVG54


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

GregT1978 said:


> I'm intrested in getting a car alarm with remote start. I'm looking at the Omega Excalibur deluxe. I'm wondering what kind of bypass modular I need or what will work with it. I will include a link of the car alarm
> 
> Thanks Greg :smile:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Excalibur-Sec...TF8&coliid=I2M0ZC2WNDPW92&colid=11EXRZOVZVG54


 With out the car information, helping you is impossible:facepalm:


----------



## GregT1978 (Jan 16, 2012)

jaggerwild said:


> With out the car information, helping you is impossible:facepalm:


 sorry it's a 2005 trailblazer


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

GregT1978 said:


> sorry it's a 2005 trailblazer


 I used to copy and paste the info, but the site asks that we not re post there info. So here is a link to "the12volt.com". 

2005 Trailblazer alarm wiring

You will need a bypass module(I THINK) the 555T is the one where you put the key in the box, it then gets berried under the dashboard.


----------

